# how to add video



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

hi fellas how do you add video and you tube vids thanks


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Probably easiest for you to check out a utube video on how to add a video to a forum post

Hope this helps.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Set up a youtube account . Upload the video to youtube . Copy the address of the video and paste it to your post .


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

hi treefolk I tried that but it will not let me do it not sure why ?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Try pasting via CTRL + V instead of right clicking and pasting.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

still don't work so don't know what's wrong


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Can you explain exactly what isn't working?


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I have made a you tube account and up loaded my video I copy the address at top of page then past it in my post but when I click past nothing happens ?


----------

